# Question about shakh sharli tumblers



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had several shakh sharli tumblers for a couple of years now. I think they are a stunning breed but they don't seem to be terribly popular. And I don't know why! They are called different names in different areas but the origins seem to be middle eastern and the name means "clothed in beauty". I think the world of mine and am just curious why more people don't seem to have them. Is it a performance thing or what? i have reds, sulfurs and bronze-and one yellow hen named Tailfeather. She's my favorite hen of any breed!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, just found out they are a common pigeon over there! Isn't it sad when we are confronted with beauty regularly, it becomes 'common" and perceived as less valuable? Makes them even more special to me! 
I've never been a traveller, never north of DC, south of South Carolina, or west of W. Va. so I feel like I have a little bit of the world in my own back yard w/ my pigeons from all over the world.


----------



## Windemere (Oct 2, 2010)

I've never seen a Shakhsharli Tumbler in actuality, but from the photos I've seen they're very nice-looking birds. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you post a pic so we know what they look like. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will one not alot of ppl have access to good quality shakhshi tumblers their are a iraqi vesion of em that comes in black red yellow , blue ones are not foun in the usa i seen alot of breeders with these kinf they are flyers 2 they fly simmler to hommers


----------

